# The Center of Life in Newcastle



## Firky (Sep 9, 2005)

What's your take on this? I dunno if I like the idea of "man playing god" to coin a phase, but it is just medical science and nothing sinister. I can't see it ever being used to build a master race or anything.

http://www.healthcentral.com/newsdetail/408/1506901.html

British authorities have approved experimental research by University of Newcastle scientists that could lead within a few years to the first genetically altered babies being born in Britain


----------



## FruitandNut (Sep 27, 2005)

Whisht! lads, haad yor gobs,
Aa'll tell ye aall an aaful story.


Divven fret bonny Friky, why aye divven yer nah that Geordies have lost their liggies an got Lambton Wyrm genes anyways.


----------

